
Microsoft will charge new fees to customers using AWS and other clouds - ycombonator
https://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-licensing-azure-google-cloud-amazon-web-services-fees-2019-8
======
Corrado
The key quote from the article is:

"Beginning October 1, 2019, on-premises licenses purchased without Software
Assurance and mobility rights cannot be deployed with dedicated hosted cloud
services offered by the following public cloud providers: Microsoft, Alibaba,
Amazon (including VMware Cloud on AWS), and Google. They will be referred to
as "Listed Providers.""

It seems like Microsoft is reverting to it's bad-old-ways in terms of
licensing tricks and traps.

------
ycombonator
Non-paywall related article
[https://apple.news/ALxmYHTlcM-y1rWm2acnNPw](https://apple.news/ALxmYHTlcM-y1rWm2acnNPw)

------
dorfsmay
Paywall.

